# International Schools in Munich



## ChrisMtl (Jan 12, 2016)

We are moving to Munich ( or possible Berlin but anways ) this coming summer. Our son will be 11 at the time and will have finished Grade 5 in Canada. His Mother tongue is English, he speaks very good French but only has little knowledge of German. 

So my two main questions are - does anyone know any good ( international ) schools in Munich? Geared towards ExPat Kids? 
And secondly, how do you find life for families in Munich? Are people friendly? Is it safe? Culturally diverse?

I am grateful for any input as we are at the very start of this adventure. 

Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. We have had a few threads about 'Schools in Munich' such as this one:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-speaking-children-german-public-schools.html
Use the 'search' option above and you will find a few others as well.
Hope this helps.


----------

